# lookin for a light trailer



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

Im looking at getting a enclosed trailer, wondering what all you guys got and why u like them. Looking for something light, tandem axel, v-nose and somewhere around 6x12 or 6x14. Thanks


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Its sorta pointless to buy a 6x12 tandem just to haul around plastic decoys and maybe a wheeler...But if you want light, buy an aluminum trailer, but also a higher price tag. I have a duralplate haulmax and love it!


----------



## Yogibear (Apr 4, 2011)

Be careful when buying Aluminum trailer the welds tend to crack on the rough roads. I bought a steel trailer after seeing what the rough roads can do to a Alum trailer. The weight is not that much more.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

I bought an aluminum featherlite with no issues with the welds. I bought it used....I looked for 6 months before finally finding it. Once they go on the market they don't stick around for long. Anyway, it's a 6x 14 v nose. pulls great super light hardly know it's back there. here's a link to it.

viewtopic.php?f=96&t=84251

best of luck with your new purchase. PM with any further ?'s.


----------



## shelby (Aug 16, 2008)

ive got a 6x12 on classifieds let me know


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

My 6x12 steel trailer only weighs a little over 1000 lbs, I don't think you save all that much weight by going to aluminum until you get to the large trailers


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Why do you want a "light" one?

If it is because of gas mileage than save your money and buy a Steel trailer, The gas mileage will be the same because the air drag is the reason for the bad gas mileage, not the weight. My father got better mileage pulling his pro-v boat than pulling my 6x12 with deeks in it. The boat weighs much more than my trailer.

Look at Visto's in Fargo. Best prices in the ND/MN area! I only paid $3000 for my brand new 6x12 Haulmark transport. Everyone else wanted $400-600 more for a comparable trailer or the same exact rig.


----------

